# Attn: discus keepers



## LoraW (Sep 28, 2010)

I am considering adding a group of discus to a 60 gallon cube (24"x24"x24") that I will be re-setting up in the near future. Originally I was going to use this tank for angels but I recently acquired another tankfor that so I thought I could try something different with the cube.

My current tanks all have soft water with a pH of 6.8. My current practice is to perform a single 25-30% water change weekly. This seems to work well for my angels and nitrates typically test neg to a trace. (on a dipstrip type test). Honestly I don't think I can find time to do more frequent water changes although I could do larger changes for discus. In researching these fish I have found mixed opinions on how much and how often wc's must be performed. Since I don't know any one keeping discus I thought I would inquire here. Is it possible to keep healthy discus with once a week wc's?

Also, I use tap on my current fw tanks and ro/do on my reefs. Should I go ro/do with discus?

Thanks for taking the time to read this and TIA for your responses!0


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I hate to say this, but it depends.

1st a 24 cube is very small for the standard group of 6 discus, they would litterly out grow it in months.


As far as water changes, it really depends on the tank, are you looking for max size, age of the discus and etc. Every tank is diffrent, my 125 discus with 11 adults worked best with a 60 gallon wc every 3 days. I've since moved them to a 240, I've not quite found the right wc ammount and timing on the tank yet.

If you are getting domestic discus, tap water is generally fine, for wilds its generally not.


I really don't like the "it depends" answer, but in this case it really does.


----------



## LoraW (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm...would a 90g work? It's another option I have around. I don't want to purchase another aquarium at this point. I don't know how I could convice my family that I needed another tank. lol

The 60g is drilled with a 30 gallon sump if that makes a difference with stocking. Would the 60 be large enough for 3-4 discus?

I do plan on getting domestic discus -- if I decide I can do the animals justice...


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

*Here is my long winded opinion/observation from the last 6+ years keeping discus.*
The more fish you add, the more often you will need to change the water. I had 14 in a 55G, all 3"-4" and feeding 3x a day. I changed water every other day though. I found the key to an overstocked tank is clean water and enough food. There was less squabbles in this tank than my current discus tank with 5 fish in a 75G. I read a Jack Wattley article that suggested 10G per adult fish as a general rule.

In your 60, you could probably have 4-5 fish and do a weekly 50% change. The hardest part will be getting the fish use to the cycle. Ask your breeder how often he/she does WC and start there and slowly extend the length. Any discus keeper will tell you that the more you change the water the better, but these fish aren't as finiky as they are made to believe (excluding wilds).

Fast growing plants will help to take out some of the nitrates, and discus like cover. I've used duckweed to in the past as a nitrate remover/water softener. Its just a pain to get rid of it when you want to.

I suggest making sure you have enough filtration for the tank, whichever one you go with. The sump is a brilliant idea, it has worked well in the past for me. I suggest a flow rate of 10X the tank volume (including sump). And I suggest a bio media capacity of 8-10% of the tank volume.

If I was in your situation, I would choose the 90G w/the sump added if possible.

*references*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/72779-discus-eden-75g-journal.html

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=570516&postcount=1


----------



## LoraW (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I do have a drilled 90 with a 40g sump. The 60 is a much prettier tank, which is why it was my first choice. I can certainly use the larger tank...

Do you use RO/DI with your discus? I use it with my reefs, but have been using tap for my FW aquaria. Since ro is available, is it worth the extra effort and cost?


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

the bigger the tank, the better. I use r/o because our water is liquid rock


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

RO is good to mix with tap to get softer water.
If you want to breed the Discus, soft water is better.

I just use my tap water, w/Prime, and my water has a TDS over 150ppm. 7-8 d Hardness.


----------



## discuscraze (Jan 2, 2011)

+1 for tap water with Prime.

I have 4 4+" discus in a 65gal ... 70% water change every weekend.

Your goals could define water changes ... size of discus, health, etc. I do what I can with the goal to enjoy decent sized fish.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> had 14 in a 55G, all 3"-4" and feeding 3x a day


Here is a phot I shot back then....


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, 14 in one 55 gallon! Sweet discus tank! I would say it is an amazingly overstocky tank, but that's some serious good manageability you have to keep them healthy and sparkly looking like that.


----------

